# How tight is too tight for spandex?



## martinman (Jul 25, 2008)

So, I'm in-between sizes with the riding shorts. Both sizes fit, but one is snugger than another. Not uncomfortably snugg, but the bigger size might be better due to washer shrinkage...

Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

I feel a picture of red skinsuit guy coming on.


----------



## martinman (Jul 25, 2008)

This is a no picture post thread!!


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Dont worry just let it all hang out.  

And yes use the larger size, you will fell more comfortable unless the chamois is moving around under you.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Don't expect any shrinkage on quality lycra shorts.

I prefer larger sizes, b/c I have thick thighs and I like to have longer leg coverage. 

But the trade-off with some brands is that extra material gives the padding enough room to move a tiny bit. Movement = friction which causes chafing. 

It all depends on the specific short and how it fits your anatomy,


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Buy one of each and wear them for a while. You'll figure it out.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

jupiterrn said:


> Dont worry just let it all hang out.
> 
> And yes use the larger size, you will fell more comfortable unless the chamois is moving around under you.


I note that you uploaded that image from your computer. NTTAWWT, mind you....well then again,......


----------

